# VW desktops.



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

Let's not make this a "here's my car thread." Please only shots where you are running it as your desktop, or it would make a nice one. 
To start off with here's two shots of my vehicles (which I have run as my desktop)

















and then here's some more shots for you.
































































Happy Holidays. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Mr. Chris (Aug 20, 2006)

4,5,6,7 sooooo hot


----------



## Special_ED (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Chris)*

funny, i just made one as a joke for work


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Special_ED)*

Here's one I use (and shot)


----------



## leeko (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: VW desktops. (hover)*

http://i13.tinypic.com/2pq2hwi.jpg
http://i14.tinypic.com/4dzf3mr.jpg
took em myself.


_Modified by leeko at 2:08 PM 12-14-2006_


----------



## RavensDub (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks!!! These are great. I've seen a few others out there. I'll try to post later.
R³


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (RavensDub)*


----------



## bobturk (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: VW desktops. (hover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hover* »_










you got this a little bigger?


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

steve


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: VW desktops. (bobturk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobturk* »_
you got this a little bigger?

A fellow vortex user does... link


----------



## GTImeister (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: VW desktops. (hover)*

Here is one of my favorites


----------



## bashshar (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: VW desktops. (bobturk)*








Dang !


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: VW desktops. (bashshar)*

My car, my photo, my current desktop


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

One more... a bit noisy but still came out neat










_Modified by hotshoe32 at 6:18 AM 12-15-2006_


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (hotshoe32)*

I´ve used these as wallpaper.
My Dad´s Transporter T5:








My car:










_Modified by J44KK0 at 9:05 AM 12-15-2006_


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (J44KK0)*

some stuff from dubaudigruppe is what i've been using lately.


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: VW desktops. (hover)*


----------



## dubfreaks (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## dubfreaks (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## dubfreaks (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## dubfreaks (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## dubfreaks (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## dubfreaks (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: VW desktops. (hover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hover* »_









Great pic. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (dubfreaks)*

sweet, my car got posted! this feels wierd.

_Quote, originally posted by *dubfreaks* »_


----------



## Green2Delta (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: VW desktops. (hover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hover* »_









Hey I was on that cruise! I was actually standing right next to my buddy when he took that pic.















I also shot alot of video while on the cruise. Here is a video of it I put together:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrVQNYvhL1k


_Modified by Green2Delta at 2:02 PM 12-21-2006_


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: VW desktops. (Green2Delta)*


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: VW desktops. (hover)*


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: VW desktops. (lucalucaluca)*

currently my desktop (fat kid)
  
^click the pic


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: VW desktops. (urogolf)*

This is my current desktop








My past one








- G


----------



## himself111 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: VW desktops. (D_B_Jetta)*

Tile it.


----------



## 1badMKII (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: VW desktops. (himself111)*

i like that one, looks so much cooler tiled like he said
Cheers man


----------



## GraphiteGhost (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: VW desktops. (1badMKII)*

This is one of my desktop images. Who doesn't love a good GTI?


----------



## GrkTurbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VW desktops. (GraphiteGhost)*

A couple of them ive used. First one is not Photoshopped.

















_Modified by GrkTurbo at 12:17 AM 12-28-2006_

_Modified by GrkTurbo at 12:17 AM 12-28-2006_


_Modified by GrkTurbo at 12:18 AM 12-28-2006_


----------



## Dub Nerd (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: VW desktops. (GrkTurbo)*

I have a bigger pic somewhere

















I have many more, I just haven't uploaded yet....I like headlights


----------



## Muller08 (Jul 10, 2006)

_Modified by Muller08 at 11:58 PM 12-30-2006_


----------



## silver saddle (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: VW desktops. (hover)*

from a gtg on wed. night


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: VW desktops. (GTImeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTImeister* »_Here is one of my favorites









Great pic. Is it available anywhere else in a larger size?


----------



## KatWoman (Oct 18, 2001)




----------



## kellykutthroat (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: VW desktops. (silver saddle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saddle* »_from a gtg on wed. night









wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: VW desktops. (kellykutthroat)*


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: VW desktops. (hover)*


----------



## fcknlow (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: VW desktops. (hover)*

heres a few i have used of my GLI....


----------



## slowdown2 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: VW desktops. (GrkTurbo)*



GrkTurbo said:
 

> A couple of them ive used. First one is not Photoshopped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jonbrewer (Nov 22, 2005)

http://www.photo1k.com/dubwallpaper
Your single source for sharing and finding VW related desktop images. Please contribute as it is new and still small in scale.


----------



## vwspeed1 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (jonbrewer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonbrewer* »_http://www.photo1k.com/dubwallpaper
Your single source for sharing and finding VW related desktop images. Please contribute as it is new and still small in scale.

Nice Little site going on there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

Not my dub but here is it anyway... 
























And yes this last one is my dub and my desk top...


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*

changed mine today to one of those hawaii boy's cars.







wish i had a link for you, but it is qksilva(sp)'s car.


----------



## the_nicer_guy (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: (hover)*
















You're welcome.


----------



## Green2Delta (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: (the_nicer_guy)*


----------



## Crew (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (Green2Delta)*

made it myself


----------



## SickWrathTerror (May 15, 2007)

*Re: VW desktops. (Dub Nerd)*


----------



## TealBucket (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## BiG_bOi (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (krrazzd)*


----------



## veedubin_CT (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: VW desktops. (hover)*

Great thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Temper (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: VW desktops. (veedubin_CT)*


----------



## Collin16v (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: VW desktops. (Temper)*

WOW, most of these are Terrible


----------



## Collin16v (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: VW desktops. (hover)*

























































































































ok, thats enough for now


----------



## newNYJetta (May 31, 2005)

*Re: VW desktops. (Collin16v)*










current


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: VW desktops. (newNYJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newNYJetta* »_









current

I like the two big round orb shapes in the front... I just really want to squeeze'em.








But at least I have balls enough to post my pics unlike that guy up above who complains about how much all of ours suck. I won't claim mine are the best or even of good quality, but they are mine of my cars. That's what makes them special to me.
My GTX taken from a balcony about 10 years ago:








My Emblem, made it myself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







:








My current rebuild project, AKA Rocky the flying Squirrel:








My Audi ice racing in Canada:








My current DD about to get a top end rebuild:


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: VW desktops. (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
I like the two big round orb shapes in the front... I just really want to squeeze'em.








But at least I have balls enough to post my pics unlike that guy up above who complains about how much all of ours suck. I won't claim mine are the best or even of good quality, but they are mine of my cars. That's what makes them special to me.


My guess is when he stated "current", he was referring to his desktop, not his car. Nice air bags.


----------



## jus_dubin (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: VW desktops. (Rave Racer)*


----------



## newNYJetta (May 31, 2005)

*Re: VW desktops. (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
My guess is when he stated "current", he was referring to his desktop, not his car. Nice air bags.

yeah thats my current desktop... thats what I thought this thread was about







I dont see how that could be taken any other way


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: VW desktops. (newNYJetta)*

Some of my old 20thae


----------



## Hammersmith (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: VW desktops. (UBEReuro.net)*

Various pics from this season, if anyone wants them in a larger size let me know.


----------



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)

A simple one I made:








Just a quick snapshot, I'll upload the actual one if anyone cares enough.


----------



## Conejo Negro (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: VW desktops. (hover)*


















wow who is that girl?


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: VW desktops. (fcknlow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fcknlow* »_heres a few i have used of my GLI....











im just waiting for that tree to fall over....


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: VW desktops. (Collin16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Collin16v* »_








































































ok, thats enough for now









enough contrast already... your hurtin my eyes...


----------

